# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  Ç'mendim keni për nacionalizmin shqiptar?

## Anton

C'mendim keni per Nacionalizmin Shqiptar?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 A na duhet nacionalizmi me shume se kurre sot?
C'e keqe na ka ardhur neve nga nacionalizmi shqiptar?
Kush eshte diferenca mes nacionalizmit shqiptar, shovinizmit grek apo atij serb?
A kane te drejte te huajt kur na akuzojne neve shqiptareve per nacionaliste?
Dhe a jemi nacionaliste ne te vertete apo jo?..dhe nese po, sa?
A eshte abuzuar me termin ne kohen e Komunizmit?

Cfare mund ta shpetoje Shqiperine vec Nacionalizmit?

Shpresoj qe keto pyetje te marrin pergjigje nga diskutimet tuaja te frytshme. Faleminderit. 

vlora67
Anetar i ri
Posts: 28
(1/28/02 8:21:40 pm)
Reply | Edit | Del  Re: C'mendim keni per Nacionalizmin Shqiptar?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ipari bere mire qe e hape kete teme. 

Fatkeqesisht termin "nacionalizem" ka marre nje kuptim negativ jo vetem ne Shqiperi por edhe ne bote. Megjithate ka pak rendesi se cfare emri i veme. 

Synimi strategjik i shiptareve duhet te mbetet ai i rilindasve: "Bashkimi i te gjithe shqipetareve ne nje shtet te vetem". 

Per kete duhet punuar nga te gjithe. Se pari, duhet pasur nje strategji e perbashket mbareshqiptare. Se dyti, duhet punuar per unifikimin kulturor te trevave shqiptare. Jane te gjithat mundesite sot qe te shtohen aktivitetet kulturore te perbashketa midis Shqiperise, Kosoves dhe Maqedonise. Fatkeqesisht dicka e tille nuk po ndodh. Politikanet tane jate te zene duke i nxjerre syte njeri tjetrit (ne te dy anet e kufirit). 

Me respekt,

Vlora67 

armando2001
Anetar i ri
Posts: 19
(1/28/02 10:56:51 pm)
Reply | Edit | Del  Re: C'mendim keni per Nacionalizmin Shqiptar?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Nacionalizem per mua si shqipetar do te thote te jem krenar per atdheun tim, te mos le te hidhet balte mbi emrin e tij apo ate te bashkeatdhetareve te mi. Kjo duhet te jete e natyrshme per cdo njeri e disa here me teper tek ne shqipetaret qe na kercenohet c'do dite. E pra ne nje sondazh te bere kohet e fundit vetem 75% e shqipetareve ishin krenare per emrin qe kishin. Megjithese ia kalonim shumices se fqinjeve tane, me hidheron fakti qe greket ishin me nacinaliste se ne, pamvaresisht se vetem me 1%. Per ne shqipetaret me vuajtjet e shumta qe kemi pesuar gjate gjithe historise sone nacionalizmi = patriotizem = detyre. Kush mendon ndryshe mos ta quaje veten shqipetare se nuk e meriton dhe del tradhetar. 

kosovar3003
Moderator
Posts: 185
(1/28/02 11:32:47 pm)
Reply | Edit | Del  re
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Nacionalizmi shqiptar legalizon bashkimin kombëtar


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Shkruan: Besim KRASNIQI, publicist 

Nacionalizmi shqiptar, si kategori kombëtare gjeti shprehje në periudhat më të ndritshme historike të popullit shqiptar, ndër të cilat mund të veçojmë periudhën e Arbërisë që simbolizohet me kthimin e Gjergj Kastriotit Skënderbeut në atdheun e të parëve dhe me Kuvendin Historik të Lezhës (1444), për t'u kurorëzuar fuqishëm në periudhën e Lidhjes së Prizrenit, në Komitetin Kombëtar të Ali Pashë Vrionit, pa harruar në asnjë moment emrin e nacionalistit të madh Sami Frashëri, më pastaj në periudhën e lavdishme të monarkisë shqiptare, nën udhëheqjen e Mbretit Shqiptar Ahmet Zogu. Gjatë LDB, nacionalizmin shqiptar denjësisht e përfaqsuan organizatat nacionaliste "Lëvizja e Legalitetit" dhe "Balli Kombëtar". 

Me implementimin e politikës sllavo-komuniste, çështja nacionale dhe nacionalizmi pësuan një rënie të jashtëzakonshme. Gjatë sundimit dyzetvjeçar të diktaturës sadiste staliniste-enveriste-titiste nacionalizmi shqiptar përjetoi humbje të mëdha në rradhët e fytyrave më eminente të nacionalizmit shqiptar, siç ishin Gjergj Fishta, Arshi Pipa, Mid'hat Frashëri, prof.Selman Riza, Halim Spahiu, Eqrem Çabej, Lasgush Poradeci, Ymer Berisha, Gjon Serreçi e shumë fytyra tjera të tjera nacionaliste që me penë e pushkë e luftuan "kancerin" e popullit shqiptar-komunizmin. Kolosi ynë i veprave shqipe Gjergj Fishta, në vargjet e veprës titanike "Lahuta e Malcisë", të cilën vepër serbo-rusofili Enver Hoxha e cilësoi si "apologji e shovinizmit më të tërbuar shqiptar", kujton dëshmorët e kombit si vijon: "O ata t'lumët që dhanë jetën, / o ata t'lumët që dhanë jetën/, o ata t'lumët që shkrinë veten/ për Atdhe e gjuhë të t'Parëvet,/ për Shqipninë e shqiptarëvet". 

Përpjekjet e historiografisë së falsifikuar shqiptare për të shtrembëruar idenë e nacionalizmit në kohën e diktaturës pansllavo-komuniste ishin të pandalshme e që mund të lexohet edhe në përcaktimin negativ që i bëhet nacionalizmit në fjalorin e gjuhës shqipe ku shkruan: "Nacionalizëm/-mi: ideologji dhe politikë reaksionare e borgjezisë së një vendi, e cila i vë interesat e veta të ngushta klasore mbi gjithçka, duke i paraqitur si interesa të të gjithë kombit, e quan këtë më epror ndaj kombeve të tjera dhe ndez përçmimin e armiqësinë ndaj tyre" -Arkivi Shtetëror të RSH - Instituti i Gjuhësisë, Tiranë 1984). 

Përkundër goditjeve të njëpasnjëshme nga komunizmi pansllavist, nacionalizmi shqiptar arriti t'i bëjë ballë kësaj doktrine antishqiptare e antihumane, arriti të mbijetojë tek shqiptarët si ndjenjë më e pastër kombëtare. I ruajtur me fanatizëm nga lëvizjet atdhetare e patriotë të shquar të këtyre lëvizjeve në periudha të lavdishme historike, e sidomos gjatë LDB-së dhe pas saj, nacionalizmi shqiptar (për fat të kombit shqiptar) ka filluar sot të gjejë shprehje edhe në Lëvizjen tonë më të re Kombëtare, që për platformë të saj politike ka bashkimin kombëtar. Krijimi i partive nacionaliste sot si Partia Lëvizja e Legalitetit (trashëguese e Organizatës Kombëtare Lëvizja e Legalitet - O.K.L.L.), Balli Kombëtar në Shqipëri, si dhe Partia Nacional - Demokratike Shqiptare), Partia Republikane etj., tregon faktin se është në rritje vetëdija për liri e bashkim kombëtar, se shqiptarët ngadalë por sigurtë kanë filluar ta ringjallin rrugën e nacionalizmit që do të na siguronte bashkimin kombëtar. 

Disa rryma politike antinacionaliste shqiptare nacionalizmin tentojnë ta paraqesin si të tejkaluar (të vjetruar) sepse këto rryma vetë janë të brumosura me ideologji marksiste-leniniste e staliniste-enveriste, si dhe janë në shërbim të doktrinave e ideologjive të stërvjetruara sllave, prej të cilave shumë kombe e ndër to edhe kombi shqiptar pati dëme, pasojat e të cilave po i ndien edhe sot e kësaj dite. Përkundrazi, nacionalizmin duhet marrë si një die e pastër që përpara çdo interesi personal, partiak apo krahinor e ka të vendosur çështjen e shenjtë kombëtare. Nacionalizmin shqiptar duhet kuptuar si mjet afrimi, frymëzimi kundër përçarjeve ndërshqiptare, të cilat na duhen sot më së paku, dhe mjet kundër perandorisë së fundit komuniste në Ballkan, shkatërimi i së cilës do ti sillte popullit shqiptar Lirinë e merituar. Shteti i cunguar shqiptar nuk mund të zhvillohet ekonomikisht dhe forcohet politikisht e ushtarakisht pa u bashkuar me pjesët e tjera që iu shkëputën dhunshëm nga fqinjët e tij me apetite të mëdha gllabëruese. 

Në këtë kontekst, nacionalizmin duhet parë si koncept kombëtar, qëllimi politik i të cilit ishte dhe është moslejimi i coptimit të kombit dhe të territoreve shqiptare nga sllavët dhe grekët dhe bashkimi i territoreve të coptuara - territoreve etnike shqiptare. Nacionalizmi shqiptar përkufizohet si PARIM POLITIK që kërkon bashkimin e të gjitha territoreve dhe etnitetit shqiptar në një shtet të përbashkët shqiptar



i thjeshti
Deputet
Posts: 113
(1/29/02 3:54:21 pm)
Reply | Edit | Del  Nacionalizmi shqiptar
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Me lejoni te bej nje krahasim te nationalizmit shqiptar me skulpturat e kater presidenteve te Usa ne malin shkembor.
Duket me pare qe t'a skulpturojme terrenin material e intelektiv te shqipnise qe pastaj te kemi ç'te mbrojme me zjarr.
Te jesh nationalist do te thote te mbrosh e te perhapesh vlerat materiale e mendore te Nacionit tend.Me pare duhet t'i krijojme e percaktojme mire ato vlera qe pasandej t'a kemi thesin plot. 

Ipari
Anetar i ri
Posts: 14
(1/29/02 5:31:28 pm)
Reply | Edit | Del  Re: Nacionalizmi shqiptar
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 I thjeshti..do me falesh po nese pergjigjia juaj nuk eshte dashakeqe dua te them qe ja ke keputur kot!!

Kombi apo sic e quani ju "Nacioni" nuk ka te beje me ato bashkesi vlerash sic i quani ju. Kombi eshte dicka e lindur dicka qe ta ka dhene Zoti, apo Natyra sic ju pelqen ta quajne ateistet. Kombi eshte gjenetika e nje populli, eshte ajo cka kane te perbashket nje popull, raca e para, gjuha, traditat, zakonet, arkitektura, veshja etj. Dhe ne shqiptaret jemi populli , kombi (nacioni) mi i vjeter ne ballkan dhe nje nga me te vjetrit ne Evrope. Sipas historianit francez Edvin Jacques Greket apo Helenet jane dyndur ne Ballkan te pakten 800 vjet pas shqiptareve pa permendur sllavet qe erdhen ketu ne shekullin e 7te A.D.
GJuha.
I madhi Faik Konica e ka quajtur gjuhen shqipe nje nga 10 gjuhet kryesore te botes. Ata qe marrin vesht nga gjuhet e huaja e dine fare mire qe me shqipen shprehen te gjithe tingujt zanore gje qe nuk mund te behet bile as me gjuhen angleze apo spanjolle. 
Veshja, fustanella shqiptare e jugut eshte nje veshje qe ka habitur kulturen boterore me origjinalitetin dhe bukurine e saj.
Greket e kane kopjuar por kane bere kopje te keqe.
Te jesh nacionalist i dashur I thjeshti "deputet" i vetshpallur do te thote te duash vendin tend, token tende, origjinen tende vlerat qe mbart populli yt, kombi yt.
Sepse do thosha une shkaterrues te vlerave shqiptare sot dhe mbartes te antivlerave jane pikerisht ata qe kane origjine dhe identitet te dyshimte.(..per me teper informacion per kete pike lexo: Hysamedin Feraj Skice e Mendimit Politik Shqiptar 1998)
Nese deshiron perkufizim me te sakte dhe te pavarur te fjales nacionalizem shiko perkufizimin e fjales ne Fjalorin e Oxfordit 2000.
Me shume nuk po zgjatem sepse dua qe te tjeret te flasin dhe jo une qe e iniciova kete teme kjo edhe per faktin qe pergjigjia juaj nuk meriton replike me te gjate.
Me respekt..Ipari


Edited by: Ipari at: 1/30/02 4:47:14 pm

i thjeshti
Deputet
Posts: 114
(1/30/02 9:29:05 am)
Reply | Edit | Del  first
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Duhet t'e notohet ne ujera me te thelle per te zbuluar se ç'eshte Nacionalizmi dhe ai shqiptar ne veçanti.

Dikush pasi ka lexuar perkufizimin tek enciklopedia pandehu se e njohu me rrenje kuptimin apo ate qe permbledh nationalizmi.

Ai perkufizim eshte nje presìm i fuqishem i gjithesise se elementeve qe perbejne nationalizmin.

Nje llafollog nacionalist shqiptar po te flase me nje nacionalist italian,francez etj pas 2-3 fjalive fshihet me bisht nder shale.

Nacionalizmi ka nevoje te pandalshme te ushqehet me Vepra nga pjestaret e tij dhe jo me fjale.

----------


## Anton

reflektim10
Anetar i ri
Posts: 39
(1/30/02 11:55:16 am)
Reply | Edit | Del  Re: C'mendim keni per Nacionalizmin Shqiptar?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Shume e thjeshte dhe pa bere teorira

Te ndertohet infrastruktura e duhur fizike per komunikim midis Kosoves dhe Shqiperise. Kur do filloje se ndertuari rruga Durres-Prishtine, e cila u shpall si iniciative e Majkos ne 1999 ?

Rritja dhe fuqizimi i shkembimeve kulturore midis gjithe trevave te banuara nga shqiptaret

Rritja e investimeve ndershqiptare

Njesimi i programeve arsimore me aq sa eshte e mundur pasi Kosova eshte protektorat nderkombetar dhe ka kufizime ligjore ne cdo fushe te veprimtarise

Perpjekje e vazhdueshme per te shmangur shemtimin e gjuhes sone duke perdorur vend e pa vend fjale te huaja. Shembullin me te keq ne kete drejtim e japin gazetat shqiptare ku shpeshhere te ngrihen qimet e kokes me menyren e ndertimit te fjalive dhe fjalet e perdorura nga disa njerez qe e quajne veten gazetare. Kam vene re se edhe ne forum ka pjesmarres qe shpesh perdorin fjale te huaja dhe kur nuk eshte e nevojshme. Shqipja eshte gjuhe shume e pasur dhe po ta vrasesh pak mendjen e gjen edhe fjalen e duhur.

Perpjekje e vazhdueshme per permiresimin e konsiderates se te huajve per Shqiperine nga ne qq jetojme jashte nepermjet vete punes sone si dhe nepermjet ndikimit qe mund te ushtrojme ne gjithfare menyrash.

Te gjthe keto ne fund te fundit jane pjese e asaj qe quhet atdhetarizem qe mua me duket me e pershtatshme se nacionalizem 

peshk
Deputet
Posts: 107
(1/30/02 4:24:19 pm)
Reply | Edit | Del  nacionalizmi dhe shqiptaret
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Shnderrimi i popujve ne nacione ndodhi vone. Gati 1000 vjet me pare Franca formoi nacionin e pare, dmth hordhite e panumerta te popujve qe ndodheshin prane njeri tjetrit u shkartisen ne nje te vetem, por pasi humben identitetin primar, kulture, gjuhe, etj. Kjo sndodhi pernjehere, por me vale suksesive dhe zgjati me qindra vite. Akoma sot nje marsejez, me pare i thote vetes marsejez, e pastaj francez., Akoma sot ka krahina te tera, Basket, Korset, Alsasienet, Normandet, Bretonet, Savuajaret, etj. qe kane ruajtur kulturen, traditen, gjuhen e tyre. Ata marrin pjese ne Shtetin Francez dhe jo ne Nacionin Francez, ne fakt ky i fundit eshte pak hipotetik.
Ishte Revolucioni francez, qe me idete e tija: LIRI, BARAZI, VELLAZERIM, krijoi efektin domino tek popujt e tjere, qe ndoqen dhe zbatuan modelin francez. Mund te thuhet qe ishin shtetet ato qe kontribuan ne skalitjen e kombeve, nacioneve, jo anasjelltas. Greket e vjeter, Romaket, Iliret, etj, nuk ishin nacione dhe bile as popuj unike.

Nga sa me lart, kuptojme, qe sa me i vjeter te jete nje popull, aq me larg nationit, ( çfare nenkuptojme ne nga ky term, dhe si e perkufizon ate fjalori Oxfordit ) ai eshte.
Shembull kemi; ciganet dhe deri dje çifutet. A jane arixhite- ciganet, nacion, komb? Ata i kane zakonet, traditat, kulturen, si dhe me kryesorja gjuhen e tyre, por prap ata nuk jane nacion dhe as ndjejne nevojen per te qene i tille. Megjithate ata jane popull me i vjeter se francezet dhe gjermanet. 
A jane nacion, indianet e Amerikes. Jo!
Shnderrimi popujve ne kombe u detyrua nga rritja e popullsise boterore, te gjithe popujt te cilet humben identitetin e pare vazhduan te pesojne humbje te njepasnjeshme te identiteteve rrishtas fituar. Per te mos ngelur si Boshnjaket ne Jugosllavi ne fillim te shekullit XX, te tjeret i paraprine rrezikut dhe veshen petk te ri.

Per mendimin tim, ne shqipetaret rrjedhim direkt nga Pellasget, te cilet ishin i pari popull primitiv i bardhe ne bote. Une do ti quaja pellazget femijet e Zotit ( Natyres). Nga ku linden gjithe popujt e bardhe. Dmth mijera vjet perpara se te lindin koncepte te tilla si Nacion, ose universiteti Oksfordit, etj. Prandaj ne se rrujm hiç per Nacionin, dhe kush e ka bo nacionin ( shprehje popullore).
Por me e forta. Ne se rrujme as per njeri tjetrin, ne jemi Kavajsa, Pogradecare, Leber, Laluca, Malesore, Kosovare, Çamer, Dibrane, perpara se te jemi shqiptare. Ne jemi INDIVIDUALISTE  t , me te medhenj ne bote. Duke qene te tille, ne sduam as Shtetin, qe e promovon Nationalismin, si burim energjie te vetin.

Mbas vdekjes se Aristokracise, pa perjashtim te gjitha Shtetet, Qeverite e tyre u kthyen ne nacionaliste. Kush me i bute e kush me i forte. Perfshi dhe shtetet komuniste. Sa me ideale dhe objektiva te  larta te kete nje Shtet aq me nacionalist ai behet. Nga rezulton qe shteti komunist Hoxhian ishte me nacionalist, se shteti Zogollian.

Tani u lodha, po te doni replikoni ta vazhdojme............ por jo fjale ne hava, jepni shembuj, qe edhe mesojme ndonje gje. Tung. 

Dhe diçka, Skenderbeu me Ali Pashen, po ashtu si Aleksandri dhe Napoleoni nuk ishin nacionaliste, por individualiste, pikerisht prandaj dhe shkelqyen ne ate kohe.
Hitleri me Stalinin ishin nacionaliste, prandaj dhe deshtuan.
Edhe nje here tung. 


vlora67
Anetar i ri
Posts: 31
(1/30/02 4:40:50 pm)
Reply | Edit | Del  Atdhetarizmi shqiptar
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Me duket se dolem nga tema. 

Me sa kuptova une Ipari e nisi kete teme jo qe ne te hapim Oxfordin e te gjejme se c'do te thote te jesh "nacion" apo "nacionalist". Ideja ishte se: Ne kushtet e sotme politike dhe shoqerore te Shqiperise dhe Europes, a ka me vlere "kombetarizma" ? Ne letersine e kulturen shqiptare ky term gjithmone ka nenkuptuar "bashkimin e gjithe popullit shqiptar ne nje shtet te vetem". 

Per mendimin tim kjo eshte c'ka duhet te diskutojme. A duhet te jete synimi strategjik i shqipetareve bashkimi i gjithe trojeve shqiptare ne nje shtet te vetem? 

Une mendoj se PO.

Rruget me te cilat mund te arrihet ky qellim ja vlejne te diskutohen. 

Pershendetje,

Vlora67

P.S. Jam dakord me ate qe dikush permendi me lart. Atdhetarizem tingellon me mire se nacionalizem.


tirana  
Ekonomist
Posts: 1071
(1/30/02 4:48:45 pm)
Reply | Edit | Del  Re: nacionalizmi dhe shqiptaret
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Ishte Revolucioni francez, qe me idete e tija: LIRI, BARAZI, VELLAZERIM, krijoi efektin domino tek popujt e tjere, qe ndoqen dhe zbatuan modelin francez.

Revolucioni Francez nuk ka te beje fare me nacionalizmin.

Mbas vdekjes se Aristokracise, pa perjashtim te gjitha Shtetet, Qeverite e tyre u kthyen ne nacionaliste

Aristokracia ishte ajo qe administronte nacionalizmin dhe ushtronte forcen e saj dhe mbi kolonite e vendeve perkatese.Me vdekjen e saj vdiq dhe nacionalizmi.

...Ata marrin pjese ne Shtetin Francez dhe jo ne Nacionin Francez,

Shteti eshte nje strukture burokratike,ne te cilen nuk klasifikohen individet.Eshte pikerisht nacioni i cili grupon individet

Duke qene te tille, ne sduam as Shtetin, qe e promovon Nationalismin, si burim energjie te vetin.

Ne jemi gjithashtu populli me rracist ne bote,dhe si i tille,jemi patjeter nacionaliste.Ne nuk duam shtetin ekzistues pikerisht sepse eshte kunder nacionit tone Shqiperise(jo shtetit tone Shqiperise por atdheut tone Shqiperise)

Nga rezulton qe shteti komunist Hoxhian ishte me nacionalist, se shteti Zogollian.

Publicistika Zogolliane,kerkonte te rrenjoste nacionalizmin ne vend.Nga ana tjeter,Zogu luftoi kunder armiqve te nacionit tone(serbeve)ndersa Enveri,ne 1968,pas pushtimit te Cekosllovakise nga rusi,grabiti floririn e Bankes dhe beri gati valixhet.

..Skenderbeu me Ali Pashen, po ashtu si Aleksandri dhe Napoleoni nuk ishin nacionaliste, por individualiste, pikerisht prandaj dhe shkelqyen ne ate kohe.
Hitleri me Stalinin ishin nacionaliste, prandaj dhe deshtuan.

Ali Pasha eshte me i deshtuari ndermjet ketyre qe permende.Edhe te tjeret,ushtarakisht deshtuan:Aleksandri,nga 140.000 ushtare qe pati gjate fushates se Egjyptit,i mbeten vetem 17.000.Napoleoni deshtoi ne Vaterlo.Hitleri e Stalini ne Rusi.

Por ama,Aleksandri,Napoleoni dhe Hitleri,pate sidoqofte merita pasi revolucionarizuan boten dhe hapen udhet e zhvillimit.Per nacionin e tyre keta individe bene teper...
Ndersa Stalini e Ali Pasha ishin individualiste te ngushte e te pazhvilluar.Ata nuk i dhane nacioneve te tyre veçse deme....

----------


## Anton

Ipari
Anetar i ri
Posts: 18
(1/30/02 4:55:41 pm)
Reply | Edit | Del  Re: Atdhetarizmi shqiptar
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Me duket se do ishte me mire qe ne kete teme diskutime te merrnin pjese diskutante qe e ndjejne veten shqiptare ose te pakten pjese e nje kombi dhe jo njerez si 'peshku' qe e ndjejne veten "qytetare te Botes"

Sa per fjalen atdhetarizem eshte e vertete se tingellon me mire sepse eshte perkthimi shqip i fjales Nacionalizem.
Kombdashes=atdhetar=athedashes=nacionalist
Une e kam perdorur fjalen nacionalizem sepse ka qene keqinterpretuar dhe keqperdorur nga shume njerez dhe me shpresen qe diskutimet ne kete forum ti japin sado pak vendin qe i takon.
Sa per Hitlerin, Napoleonin, Stalinin e tjere une nuk do ti quaja nacionaliste sepse ata duke dale jashte kufijeve te vendeve te tyre nuk mund te quhen nacionaliste por shoviniste.Ata i kane tejkaluar kufijte e nacionalizmit.
Une nese dua Camerine te jete pjese e atdheut tim quhem nacionalist, por nese dua Athinen ti bashkohet Shqiperise P.sh atehere nuk jam me nacionalist por shovinist.
Pra te jesh nacionalist do te thote te duash dhe te mbrosh ate qe eshte e jotja ajo qe te perket ate qe e ndjen pjese te atdheut tend.
Ali Pasha per mendimin tim i ka sherbyer me shume kauzes Greke se asaj Shqiptare. Ai luftonte me suliotet per interes te grekeve. Ai nuk vendosi gjuhen shqipe gjuhe zyrtare po ate greke.


Faleminderit 

Edited by: Ipari at: 1/30/02 5:04:55 pm

ReEdD  
Administrator
Posts: 789
(1/30/02 5:37:53 pm)
Reply | Edit | Del  Re: nacionalizmi dhe shqiptaret
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Kjo eshte teme e diskutuar shume here edhe me pare, por qe kurre nuk i humbet vlera. Sa me teper te diskutohet, aq me mire eshte.

I mbeshtes komentet e Tiranes ne lidhje me pjeset e nenvizuara.

Komuna e Parisit nuk ishte gje tjeter vecse nje revolucion komunist, por qe ne ate kohe nuk quhej i tille. Me ate revolucion krenohen edhe sot e kesaj dite marksistet e botes.

Ne vendet ku ka vdekur Aristokracia, ka vdekur edhe nacionalizmi dhe per pasoje edhe kombi. Aristokracia ka qene dhe eshte shtylla e nacionalizmit. 

i thjeshti
Deputet
Posts: 115
(1/31/02 11:41:15 am)
Reply | Edit | Del  atdhetari & nationalizem
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Te jesh Atdhetar(patriot) do te thote qe ne asnje rast nuk vepron ne kundershtim me vendin ose kombin tend.
Te jesh nacionalist do te thote qe interesat e vendit apo kombit tend t'i perhapesh e t'i mbrosh po u cenuan.
Nje patriot eshte i qete kur askush nuk i shan vendin e tij.Ai fillon e vepron kur dikush i'a sulmon ate.

Nje nacionalist nuk mjaftohet me kaq.Ai ne çdo moment flet a vepron per kombin e tij.Edhe atehere kur askush nuk e sulmon.Edhe atehere kur askush nuk i kerkon t'e flase mbi kombin e tij.Jo vetem kaq por nje nacionalist shpesh perpiqet t'e denigroje nje komb tjeter ne menyre qe kombi i tij te rezultoje me siper.

Shpesh here nacionalistet jane njerez te merzitshem apo te padeshiruar pasi fundi i bisedes me ta dihet qe ne fillim.
Kur nje nationalist i perket nje kombi te dobet,ata tallen.Kur nje nacionalist i perket nje kombi te forte keta pasi mbushet kupa luftohen me qellim qe te eleminohen dhe te mos paraqesin me rrezik.



anti greku
Diskutant i rregjistruar
Posts: 3
(1/31/02 11:45:16 am)
Reply | Edit | Del  NACIONALIZMI SHQIPETAR.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 ME VJEN SHUME MIRE QE U HAP KJO TEME.BRAVO ipari.eshte e vertete qe termi nacionalizem nuk shikohet me sy te mire nga perendimi,sidomos nga SH.B.A,por te mos harojme qe kjo e fundit eshte nje perzierje kombesh dhe si rrjedhoje nuk mund te ekzistoje ai nacionalizem qe eshte i pranishem ne ballkan.per me teper amerikanet po perpiqen te zhdukin fare fjalen "kombesi" nga fjalori pasi per ta perben nje rrezik.por tek ne ndryshon puna,duan s'duan perendimoret nacionalizmi eshte e vetmja arme tona per tu mbrojtur nga "fqinjet tane shovinist" .eshte fatkeqesi per ne qe ne nje tavoline te rinjsh ne tirane n.q.s hap ndonje muhabet atdheu te shohin pak a shume si te cmendur,'ka rrjedhur ku' thone.ne ate vend duhet bere shume.duhet filluar me demaskimin e qarqeve greke qe perfaqesohen nga strukturat e partise socialiste.nuk e di o djema por grekun e kemi ne shtepi brenda.per mendimin tim rreziku kryesor shqiperise i vjen nga greku.kot nuk e cilesonte Sami Frasheri greqine,ne librin e tij "shiperia c'ka qene c'eshte dhe c;do te behet",armikun me te rrezikshem tonin ne te gjitha koherat.te mos harojme se Sami Frasheri cilesohet si babai i nacionalizmit shqipetare. RROFTE SHQIPERIA E MADHE!ZOTI E BEKOFTE! 

peshk
Deputet
Posts: 109
(1/31/02 4:17:42 pm)
Reply | Edit | Del  bashkimi ben fuqine, por jo shpejtesine.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Vlora, te pershendes! 
Pergjigja tuaj tregon nje edukate te larte qytetare, kjo meriton respekt.
Pikerisht, a mbetet primare ne kushtet e sotme bashkimi kombit shqiptar? Sigurisht kjo eshte çeshtja, te pakten per ne shqiptaret jashte atdheut.
Deri dje kjo qe çeshtja edhe per shqiptaret e Kosoves, sot sdihet, kushtet kane ndryshuar.
Pa dyshim bashkimi do te zgjeronte trojet kombetare. Po tjeter çfare do ti sillte popullit shqiptar? Per kete duhet me pare te analizojme cilat jane aspiratat e shqiptareve. 
Kjo eshte e thjeshte, mjafton te hedhim nje sy ne kete forum.
Pernjeheresh do te shohim qe ata qe e duan kete bashkim jane vetem disa kokra dhe zoti e di a jane te sinqerte, apo..... me teper te eksituar.
Pjesa tjeter nuk lene rast te evidentojne kushtet e renda ekonomike qe kalon vendi. Shqiperia eshte tejet e varfer, aq e varfer sa liria dhe pavaresia e kane humbur rolin. Ne fund te fundit ato spertypen , populli do buke. Njerezit lusin te vije amerika, tju sjelle drita, uje, dollare.
Gazeta shqipetare akoma leshojne tinguj lufte, bota po lodhet me ne, me lodhjen tone.
Shqiptaret jane te barrikaduar si gjithnje, ne te miret, te ndershmit, te moralshmit,nga njera ane dhe te keqte, te poshterit, mafiozet, ne anen tjeter.
Shqiptaret, qe nga koha e pavaresise si gjithnje, jane te rrethuar nga armiq te perhershem, te rrezikshem dhe gjakatare. Shqiptaret jane paranojake. Si te tille ata ruhen edhe nga te ngjajtshmit , nga bashkekombasit. Besa nuk e kalon rrethin e ngushte te fisit. 
Keta jane pra shqiptaret. Lexoni forumin e muzikes si mendon nje njeri me kulture, nje pop- star kosovar per ta. Ai i perbuz. Dhe ndofta me te drejte.
Shqiptaret vetperbuzen. Ne rrethe te huaja shumica prezantohen si te huaj, italiane,,,,,,, ose tjeter.
Me te drejte lind pyetja; po ti shtosh panarojaket shqiptare nepermjet bashkimit, a behen ata me te lumtur? A e duan ata kete bashkim? A eshte ky misioni qe i ka pajisur Zoti?
Ne keto momente une mendoj, qe paranoja eshte perkundrazi dhurata e Zotit. Kalitja e saj nder shekuj, nxjerr gjenine. 
A seshte ferra gjembaçe, panarojakja me e madhe nder bimet. Ndryshe pse i duhen asaj gjembat, nga se per tu mbrojtur nga armiqte. Mirepo pse mbrohet? Aq e shemtuar sa eshte, kush e do ferren. Ferra mbron trendafilin dhe ska lule me te bukur se ai. Gjeniu i luleve.
Le ti rikthehemi edhe njehere bashkimit. A duan kosovaret perseri te bashkohen me shqiperine. Per çfare. Per ta shkembyer euron, me lekun tone. A thua keshtu ndjehen me krenare. Cila mund te hyje e para ne europe Kosova apo Shqiperia, kur dime qe europa per momentin nuk eshte tjeter veç euroja. Kosova ate e ka, kosova ka hyre ne europe- tha nje vezhgues francez. Çi duhet asaj Shqiperia, qe ta vonoje edhe nje shekull.
Çfare te keqe pati Kina nga Hon- Kongu. Asnje. Ishte pikerisht ai qe sherbeu si trampolin per socio- kapitalizmin kinez.

Brari, do te thoshte keshtu pra jane punet........ qe mua me pelqen shume.

Perfundim. Le ta leme pra Kosoven, qe te instalohet ne europe. Le te jete ajo qe te na e sjelle europen ne tepsi, si gjeli vitit te Ri. Ne veç ti ngulim dhembet. Ne qofte se na ka ngelur dhemb ne goje deri atehere.
Tung.



vlora67
Anetar i ri
Posts: 33
(1/31/02 5:30:04 pm)
Reply | Edit | Del  Re: bashkimi ben fuqine, por jo shpejtesine.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Peshk edhe une te pershendes. 

Ky eshte nje problem qe une e kam bluajtur gjate ne vetvete. Me lejoni te paraqes disa nga mendimet e mia (shpesh jo koherente). 

Ne mesazhin tuaj te fundit ju ngrini mjaft pika te vlefshme. Pikerisht une keto (dhe te tjera) kisha ndermend kur shtrova pyetjen:

A duhet te jete synimi strategjik i shqipetareve bashkimi i te gjitha trojeve shqiptare ne nje shtet te vetem? 

Pra kur them synimi strategjik une jam i sinqerte se bashkimi nuk eshte dicka qe do te arrihet sot. Ju keni trajtuar tamam problemin qe duhet trajtuar: "Ne kushtet e sotme kur Europa po heq kufijte a duhet qe ne shqiptaret te perpiqemi te behemi nje shtet i vetem? Pergjigja do te ishte JO po te shohesh historine e Europes keto 30 vjetet e fundit. Por po te shohesh historine e Europes si e tere per mendimin tim pergjigja eshte nje PO e prere. Ne duhet te behemi nje shtet qe te mbijetojme ne kete kulture globalizmi dhe ne kete ekonomi globale. Europa dhe bota do te na marrin seriozisht vetem kur ne te jemi nje shtet i vetem. Bashkimi Europian eshte nje eksperiment qe nuk i dihet si do te dale. Edhe ne qofte se del me sukses ne ate lemsh kombesish qe do te quhet Europe do te kete nje konkurence te ashper midis kulturave te ndryshme per te dominuar. Bashkimi i shqiptareve eshte me i nevojshem pikerisht nga bashkimi i Europes. 
(Dikush tjeter mund ti artikuloje keto argumenta me mire se une.)

Kur ju permendni disa fakte te diferencave midis Kosoves dhe Shqiperise (qofshin keto monetare, ekonomike apo kulturore) ju pranoni te diskutoni veshtiresite qe do te haste ky bashkim. Pra ju futeni te rruget per te realizuar kete bashkim. Ketu ja vlen te ndalemi me gjate. Une mendoj se bashkimi nis tek intelektualet, universitetet, shkollat, ekonomia etj, etj. Natyrisht ka edhe ndonje "pop-star" nga Kosova qe perbuz shqiptaret. Megjithate ky shembull nuk tregon ndonje gje esenciale. Nje pop-star nga Kosova apo Shqiperia ka trurin e nje harabeli. Sot ne Europe eshte ne mode qe te perbuzen shqiptaret dhe (me beso) kjo eshte arsyeja e vetme qe pop-stari nga Kosova perbuz shqiptaret. 

Gjendja ekonomike ne Shqiperi eshte e rende. Por une nuk shoh ndonje "bashkim" te afert. Pra kur problemi i bashkimit te shtrohet realisht une mendoj se differencat ekonomike midis Kosoves dhe shqiperise do te jene te vogla (ne favor te Shqiperise). 

Qe te mos zgjatem, ju perfundimisht thoni:

"Perfundim. Le ta leme pra Kosoven, qe te instalohet ne europe. Le te jete ajo qe te na e sjelle europen ne tepsi, si gjeli vitit te Ri. Ne veç ti ngulim dhembet. Ne qofte se na ka ngelur dhemb ne goje deri atehere."

Eshte e rendesishme qe te hidhen hapat e para ne bashkimin kulturor dhe shkencor te Shqiperise dhe Kosoves. Une nuk e pres kete nga qeveria e Kosoves apo e Shqiperise. Por une mendoj se ata qe e quajne veten "intelektuale" (jam i bindur se ky term nuk perdoret sakte ne shtypin dhe kulturen shqiptare) duhet te bejne dicka me shume. Dhe kjo verejtje nuk qendron vetem ne lidhje me Kosoven por edhe per shume probleme te brendshme shqiptare. Perndryshe "gjeli" mund te mos na vije kurre. 

Sinqerisht,

Vlora







Edited by: vlora67 at: 1/31/02 5:36:06 pm

Ipari
Anetar i ri
Posts: 23
(1/31/02 6:41:07 pm)
Reply | Edit | Del  Re: bashkimi ben fuqine, por jo shpejtesine.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Vlora... kam ndjekur me shume vemendje cdo diskutim tuajin dhe jam absulutisht dakord me ato qe shprehni. Ne fakt do thoja qe argumentet e peshkut me bejne ta ve ne diskutim identitetin e tij megjithate ta marrim si te mirefillte shqiptar.
Ata qe kane patur fatin e mire (dhe te keq njekohesisht) te jetojne ne perendim kane konstatuar qe ne vendet perendimore si France Angli apo Gjermani nuk flitet per nacionalizem por ama ata gjithcka ne veprimtarine e tyre te perditshme ja kushtojne qenies se tyre komebetare (megjithese jane shtete me ekonomi te konsoliduar). Ne nese nuk do bashkohemi ne nje shtet te vetem, ne Evrope do trajtohemi ne Evrope do kemi statusin e Jevgjitit qe nuk kane atdhe apo atdheu i tyre eshte aty ku ndodhen per momentin.
Se cfare thote nje pop-star i Kosoves nuk ka asnje vlere per shqiptaret ashtu sic nuk kishte vlere thenia e te ngarkuarit me pune te Beogradit ne Tirane, Frrok Cupit kur pat thene se toka e Kosoves eshte si toka e ndyre e Lanes. Keta mjerane kurre nuk do munden ta pengojne bashkimin sepse ai eshte nje proces natyror qe nuk mund te ndalet,duam apo sduam ne.
Sa per diferencat Shqiperi-Kosove as nuk duhet te shqetesohemi fare, sepse nje Shqiptar i Kosoves ndryshon nga nje Shqiptar i Vlores, aq sa nje Gjerman e Nurenbergut ndryshon nga nje gjerman i Shtutgartit biles keta kane diferenca gjuhesore shume me teper sesa neve.

Eshte nje shtrese e te vetequajturve intelektuale sot ne Shqiperi, kryesisht Kompania Klan, Koha Jone dhe organizma te tjere te financuara nga Sorros qe po mundohen te instalojne ne Shqiperi idene qe '"bashkimi sjell dem".."eshte ide anakronike"..."bota nuk e shef me sy te mire" biles ka kurdisur edhe "studiues" te tipit Fatos Lubonja te shkruajne shkrime "shkencore" duke i paraqitur shqiptaret e Kosoves si komb i ndryshem nga i ai i Shqiperise se sotme.
Eshte mahnites fakti qe megjithese kemi qene te ndare forcerisht per 50 vjet pa patur mundesine as ne televizor ta shohim njeri tjetrin lirshem jemi kaq afer njeri tjetrit. 
Ju vlora do ta kishit shume veshtire te diferenconit nje qytetar te Kukesit fjala vjen me nje te Prizrenit, se per peshkun as nuk behet fjale qe ta beje nje gje te tille.
Megjithate bashkimi ashtu sic e permendet juve nuk eshte tjesht marreveshje, eshte infrastrukture ne radhe te pare, shkembim kulturor, lidhje martesash e te tjera. Pandeli Majko mori nje iniciative te shkelqyer per ndertimin e rruges Durres Prishtine, dhe biles thuhet qe nje nga aresyet qe e rrezuan nga pushteti ishte ky fakt. Greket mobilizuan gjithe arsenalin e tyre qe ta pengonin kete dhe fatkeqesisht deri tani ia kane arritur.
Apo te permendim, korridorin 8, akoma edhe kesaj dite nuk ka gjasa se do realizohet sepse dihet qe eshte nje arterie qe ushqen bashkimin kombetar te shqiptareve. 

Edited by: Ipari at: 1/31/02 7:54:45 pm

vlora67
Anetar i ri
Posts: 34
(1/31/02 7:46:28 pm)
Reply | Edit | Del  Re: bashkimi ben fuqine, por jo shpejtesine.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ipari, po te tregoj nje histori reale ( e di se do te te pelqeje). 

Ne 1991, ne stacionin e trenit ne Rome takova nje kosovar. Sapo kisha shkuar ne Itali (kisha 2 muaj). Ishte nje djale i ri, rreth 25 vjec. Biseduam rreth 1 ore duke pritur per trenat. Kur u ngrit per te ikur me dha 200 marka. Une me ate krenarine e labit nuk doja ti pranoja. 

"Merri he burre", - me tha, "se s'po ti jep shkjau". 

Une as emrin nuk i'a mesova. Ato marka i kam edhe sot. Kishte 6 vjet pa qene ne Kosove. Te vellain ja kishin vrare serbet dhe babain e kishte ne burg. Ndonjehere vras mendjen se ku eshte ai djale sot? Eshte apo s'eshte gjalle? 

Gjaku s'behet uje!

Vlora

----------


## Anton

Ipari
Anetar i ri
Posts: 25
(2/1/02 2:46:10 pm)
Reply | Edit | Del  Re: C'mendim keni per Nacionalizmin Shqiptar?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Shkruan Qemal Velia analist
Spekullimi me patriotizmin 

Duke dalë tashmë nga projektimet denigruese që janë bërë për të ndryshuar kuptimin thelbësor të nacionalizmit si frymë politike, do të donim të ndalnim në një dukuri tjetër që përsëri ka pjesën e vet të spekullimit në kuptimin e termave, koncepteve e parimeve. Ka një mishmash në përdorimin e termave patriot e nacionalist, me të gjitha derivatet e tyre. Edhe në fjalorin politik patriotizmi artikulohet në raste oportune për të ndihmuar demagogjinë apo mashtrimin politik. Deklarime apo superpozime patriotike janë parë të përdoren edhe prej individësh të politikës që në thelbin e aktivitetit të tyre politik e publik kanë pasur një larmi qëndrimesh e veprimesh aspak të dëshiruara për interesat e shoqërisë, të shtetit apo atyre kombëtare. Sa për ilustrim mund të kujtojmë artikulimin e togëfjalëshit patriotizëm civil të Nanos, apo oratorinë teatrale të Edi Ramës në pallatin e sportit para kosovarëve të shpërngulur të 1999, apo qëndrime e frazeologji retorike të shumë politikanëve të tjerë në çaste të volitshme për kredibilitet politik. Në të njëjtën kohë, është bërë kujdes për tiu shmangur terminologjisë nacionaliste apo shprehjes së parimeve të tij, që do të çonin në diskordancë të plotë dhe do të diskretitonin të gjithë aktivitetin politik të zhvilluar prej tyre në këto vite.

Duket sikur është e njëjta gjë, si patriotizëm, si nacionalizëm, por në realitet ato shprehin të tjera nocione, bartin të tjera ngarkesa, iu përkasin të tjera kategorive kuptimore e të tjera institucioneve. Jo rastësisht, duke rrëmuar në disa botime enciklopedike, më vijnë të përcaktuara edhe origjina edhe mënyrat e përdorimit të termave patriot e derivateve të tij. E pra, ishin tepër larg kuptimit të nacionalizmit. Termi patriot i lindur në fund të Shtatëqindës e në fillim të Tetëqindës dhe i futur në të gjitha gjuhët europiane, përkundër pandehmave se mund të ketë lidhje direkte me rrënjën atdhe të gjuhëve latine, në fakt zanafillën e ka në revolucionin francez, ku me të kuptohet një revolucionar, një jakobin, që shpreh një dashuri për atdheun përsa merr jetë revolucioni. Edhe më pas në Risorxhimenton italiane ky term u përqafua po në të njëjtin kuptim të revolucionarit, të reformatorit. Pra, një term që kuptimi i tij të çon drejt apo afër të majtës që kemi sot. Duhet vënë re se patriot, patriotizëm, patriotik, janë terma mjaft të artikuluar dhe të pranuar gjerësisht edhe në lëvizjet partizane apo të rezistencës gjatë luftës së dytë botërore, ku në thelb nënkuptohej dëshirë dhe vullnet për të luftuar fashizmin dhe nazizmin që kishin në fakt bazë nacionaliste.

Edhe nëse do ti referohemi periudhës së pushtetit komunist, të ishe patriot do të thoshte të ishe i dashuruar mbas pushtetit të popullit të ishe i devotshëm ndaj atdheut të kondicionuar ideologjikisht majtas pra atdheut socialist. Dhe këto terma të prejardhura nga revolucioni jakobin francez ishin të qytetarizuar në sistemin politik të sa majtës jo vetëm në Shqipëri, por në të gjithë Lindjen. Ndërsa e kundërta ndodhte me termat nacionalist apo me derivatet e tij.

Edhe në praktikat dhe propogandën e sotme, retorika patriotike nuk shqetëson askënd, ndërsa elaborimi i parimeve të nacionalizmit apo tentativa për ti vënë në praktikë ato parime, ngre një valë frontale kundërshtuese. Shpesh janë bërë orvajtje, jo të pasuksesshme, për të konfoduar këto dy koncepte me njëri-tjetrin, kuptohet në favor të të parit për të sfumuar të dytin. 


Patriotizmi si element 

Duke analizuar përdorimin e përgjithshëm të termave patriot, etj, do të vërejmë një karakteristikë që bie në sy. Ato janë të vlershëm dhe në përdorim të njëmendtë në ato vende që nuk gëzojnë parametrat e plotë të nocionit komb. P.sh, në SHBA fjala patriot vlen si cilësor i patjetërsueshëm dhe e njëjta gjë ndodhte në Bashkimin Sovjetik, çekosllavi, Jugosllavi, etj, të cilat në vetvete përbënin një konglomerat nacionalitetesh, racash e gjuhësh, dhe i vetmi element përbashkuese e motivues ishte patriotizmi i kuptuar si dashuri për atdheun në atë formë që konturohej vetë shteti. Ndërsa në Itali, Francë, Gjermani, apo në vende të tjera ku plotësohen relativisht parametrat thelbësorë të kombit si gjuha, historia, raca, dheu (pra atdheu, por në funksion kombëtar), termat patriot me derivate, nuk mbartin ngarkesë emocionale, por edhe kur artikulohen kanë një ajër falsiteti. Kjo pasi atje vepron nocioni i kombit në të gjithë elementët e tij.

Vënia në vlerëe patriotizmit në rastin e shoqërisë shqiptare, që është e konturuar si shoqëri kombëtare dhe që gëzon të gjithë parametrat thelbësorë, do të thotë që një element të suprimojë apo edhe të zhvlerësojë vetë konceptin e nacionalizmit, sepse atdheu shpesh njesohet me territorin shtetëror, duke lënë mënjanë territoret e pjesët e popullsisë që janë përtej këtyre kufijve shtetërorë politikë. Vënia në vlerë e patriotizmit (proletar) në regjimin e Hoxhës, bëri që të sfumohet mjaft dukshëm koncepti nacionalizmit që shkon shumë përtej dhe në tjetër funksion me patriotizmin.

Më tej, mund të vërenim se patriotizmi është ndjenjë dhe si e tillë i përket tjetër institucioni, pra atij social, e përndryshe është një lëndë për institucionet edukative-arsimore e vlerat e tij mund të pasqyrohen edhe prej institucioneve të kulturës popullore. Kuptohet jo i deformuar apo në funksione ideologjike, por në funksionin e dëshirueshëm atë të dashurisë për atdheun pa kufij poliitikë.

Ndërsa nacionalizmi i përket institucioneve të politikës, pasi është teori politike, frymë politike, një sistem parimesh të përcaktuara e në funksion të zanafillës thelbësore që është kombi. Të pretendosh se shfaq nacionalizmin nuk mjafton vetëm retorika patriotike e ndijesore, emocionale, nuk mjafton ose është tepër larg aktiviteti letraro-përkujtimor, tundja e flamujve nëpër tubime apo lakimi në të gjitha rasat i fjalës komb (në mënyrë butaforike).

Nacionalizmi si koncept politik që është, kërkon elaborim të parimeve të tij në skenën polike, luftën për ti bërë ato konkrete në të, ballafaqim konseguent me të gjitha mjetet e disponueshme përkundër antinacionalizmit të shfaqur apo veprues në terrenin konkret të shoqërisë e të drejtimit të shtetit, palëvizshmëri në objektivin final të tij që është unifikimi i të gjithë pjesëve kombëtarenë një shtet të vetëm .... por njëkohësisht edhe mbrojtjen aktive të tij nga projektime denigruese që kërkojnë të transfigurojnë vetë kuptimin, vetë thelbin e tij të patjetërsueshëm. Projektime për të cilat folëm deri më tash edhe në këtë shkrim. 


Marre me shkeputje nga gazeta "Rimekembja"









Edited by: Ipari at: 2/1/02 2:52:09 pm

i thjeshti
Deputet
Posts: 118
(2/9/02 5:51:16 am)
Reply | Edit | Del  *
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Kombi nuk eshte diçka natyrore,ate nuk e ka falur zoti.
Ai ka nevoje te krijohet,te ushqehet qe te mund te vegjetoje.
Ne Europe ka kombe te vjetra me mijera vjet por ne kete moment qe po flasim ne te gjithe jemi nen ndikimin e nje Kombi te Ri siç jane ShBA.
Pra kjo toke ne princip e lekurekuqeve dhe me vone e te depravuarve sekto-fetare,e te mjereve irlandese,polake,italiane e afrikane e me vone e gjithe botes u be legjislator i normave te jetes ne ate qe quhet Perendim (edhe tek Ne).
Pra nuk mjafton te jesh i vjeter.Duhet te jesh Vital,krijues,holumtues,kerkues,i rrepte dhe me synime.
Njerezit shqiptare jane te Moçem por asnjehere(djalli t'a haje) s'arriten te krijojne nje Komb te forte.Kjo sepse njerezit ne pergjithesi nuk arriten te ndiqnin dhe t'e benin per vete mesimet e njerezve te shquar qe populli shqiptar gjate kohes ka nxjerre.

Une nacionalizmin shqiptar do t'a krahasoja me ate ndertesen parafabrikate ku shihen vetem Kollona Betoni(personazhet e shquara) dhe pa Tulla(njerezit e thjeshte) pra e pakompletuar dhe pa marre formen e duhur.

----------


## Anton

anton1as
i Djathte
Posts: 1178
(2/10/02 3:08:23 am)
Reply | Edit | Del  Re: *
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Per kete teme kemi diskutuar dhe me pare dhe nuk duhet te rreshtim te diskutojme kurre.

Une sot po them vetem kaq.

Sikur te harxhonim gjysmen e kohes per te BERE do te ishte me mire.

Nje ide e vjetra e imja eshte:

Te gjithe ne te mundohemi qe te ndihmojme te gjitha uneiversitet ku flitet shqip te jene te pranishme ne internet dhe te kene forumet e tyre te diskutimive.
Besoj se eshte nje projekt jo i pamundur financiarisht dhe teknikisht.
Flas per universitet qe nga Prishtina, Tetova, Shkodra, Tirana Elbasani, Korca, Vlora, Gjirokastra.

Kjo do te kishte qene detyra minimale e ministrit te arsimit te RSH, por prej komunisteve nuk pritet asgje e mire.

Ju pershendes dhe ju uroj bashkim!

Anton! 

harmonies
Anetar i ri
Posts: 34
(2/10/02 10:53:24 am)
Reply | Edit | Del  Re: *
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Shkaterrimi, falsifikimi i historise se popullit shqiptar eshte bere ne menyre sistematike e te programuar nga akademite dashakeqe dhe nga koketulet vendas. Populli, si nje jetim qe s'njeh as nene as babe, mund te manipulohet e edhe te shitet per organe. Cfare eshte bere nuk mund te cbehet brenda nates porse vetem ne nje menyre sistematike e te udhehequr nga patriotet e vertete shqiptare. Informacioni eshte premisa baze. 

Space Ace
Anetar i ri
Posts: 11
(2/15/02 8:49:55 am)
Reply | Edit | Del  Re:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Eshte nje teme vertet e nevojshme, por sic ndodh jo rralle, vendin e mendimeve konkrete dhe fakteve, e zene polemikat me njeri-tjetrin, akuzat e ku ta di ne se cfare. Kjo nuk eshte gje e vogel, perkundrazi, verteton edhe nje here qe nuk arrijme te merremi vesh me njeri-tjetrin, nuk pranojme idete e te tjereve, pa i etiketuar ato "tradhtare", "dashakeqe" dhe personat qe i shprehin keto ide si "te shitur" e plot e plot epitete te tjera, qe po te kerkoni ne kete forum, do te gjeni sa te merziteni. Kjo flet edhe nje here per intolerancen dhe graden jo te larte te civilizimit qe dashur padashur ekziston mes nesh. E kam thene edhe ne diskutime te tjera qe na mungon deri diku nje sens qytetarie. Kjo nuk ka ndodhur vetem per fajin tone, por ky nuk eshte justifikim. Pa dashur te replikoj gjate, sepse nuk eshte kjo tema e diskutimit, desha vetem te them qe nje person qe shpreh nje mendim ndryshe, nuk do te thote aspak se e do atdheun me pak nga c'e do dikush tjeter, qe mendon se atdhedashuria eshte vetem retorike, fjale e vetem fjale, shaj sa ne nje krah e ne tjetrin, se keshtu e tregon dashurine. Kaq per kete.
Persa i perket temes, lexova vertet mendime interesante. Me pelqyen vecanerisht mendimet e Vlora67 dhe peshk. Ky i fundit kishte thene disa gjera konkrete rreth mendimeve qe realisht ekzistojne, sidomos midis te rinjve shqiptare, dhe kete e beri pa share askend dhe pa vene ne dyshim atdhetarizmin e askujt. Por keto gjera jo gjithmone pelqehen...
Per pyetjen se a duhet te bashkohen shqiptaret ne nje shtet te vetem, mua personalisht do te ma kishte qejfi jashte mase. Por ne kushtet aktuale, realisht pranoj qe nuk ka asnje shprese per kete bashkim de jure. Dhe sa me pare ta kuptojme kete, aq me mire do jete. Eshte vertet e kote te humbim kohe dhe energji ne nje aspirate qe nuk do te realizohet (flas per nje shtet Shqiperi qe te perfshije RSH, Kosove, Maqedoni Lindore, Cameri, e tokat e tjera shqiptare). perkundrazi, ajo qe ne duhet te kuptojme sa me pare, eshte qe e vetmja rruge per bashkim kombetar kalon nga Evropa, pavaresisht i pelqen apo jo kjo gje disave. Prandaj mendoj se gjithe perpjekjet dhe energjite(brenda dhe jashte RSH) duhet te drejtohen pikerisht nga integrimi ne BE, sepse eshte pikerisht ky integrim, qe do te sillte me ne fund bashkimin shqiptar. E kam thene edhe ne nje diskutim tjeter qe per mua personalisht jane apo nuk jane shqiptaret de jure ne nje shtet te vetem pak rendesi ka. E rendesishme eshte qe aty ku jane ti gezojne te gjitha te drejtat qe i takojne, te respektojne te tjeret dhe te gezojne respektin e ketyre te fundit. Dhe kjo gje eshte pikerisht Evropa e bashkuar. Prandaj mendoj se politikanet kosovare nuk duhet te mundohen te zgjidhin statusin final te Kosoves (gje te cilen jo per gje po askush nuk ja ka lene ne dore). Perkundrazi, ata dhe politikanet e tjere shqiptare kudo, per momentin duhet te merren me bashkimin shpirteror, kulturor de facto te te gjithe shqiptareve, pra te merren me ceshtje qe i kane ne dore, dhe jo te lodhen duke bertitur e bere deklarata mbi disa ceshtje qe nuk kane asnje lloj vlere(deklaratat), pikerisht sepse nuk kane gje ne dore. Une do te shikoja si pozitive nje perpjekje te politikaneve shqiptare per te shtyre sa te munden Malin e Zi te shkeputet nga Jugosllavia. Eshte e vertete qe nuk kane shume ne dore as ketu, por mund te kene nje fare ndikimi tek M.Z., i cili ne fund te fundit eshte ende ne gjendje te vendosi vete. Kjo gje Evropes vertet nuk do t'i pelqente, sepse do te duhej te merrej nga fillimi me ceshtjen kosovare, dhe ceshtje te tjera, por pavaresisht, eshte nje ceshtje ku mund te kemi nje ndikim minimal, nga i cili do te rridhte nje fitore historike, plus qe Evropa heret a vone do te duhet ti zgjidhe keto probleme nje here e mire. Mendoj se duhet te thellohemi rreth kesaj. 
Persa i perket Bashkimit Evropian, nuk mendoj se do sjelle ndonje rrezik (flas per vete Evropen dhe kontraditat e saj), perkundrazi, do conte ne fuqizimin e saj dhe daljen me ne fund nga vasaliteti politik i SHBA. Prandaj them qe integrimi evropian dhe pershtatja me vlerat dhe standaret demokratike evropiane duhet te jene perparesia jone, dhe kur te kemi arritur kete pershtatje (them pershtatje, dhe jo zevendesim vlerash...), pra te jemi bere te denje per familjen evropiane, atehere mund te themi qe endrra e rilindasve shqiptare(dhe jo vetem e tyre) per Shqiperi te bashkuar, do jete bere realitet.
pershendetje

----------


## Anton

i thjeshti
Deputet
Posts: 123
(2/17/02 12:51:25 pm)
Reply | Edit | Del  kombi i madh
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Me ka bere pershtypje diçka,para 2-3 vjetesh parlamenti italian vendosi me ligj gjuhet zyrtare dhe pakicat relative.Dhe nuk ishin pak por ne mos gaboj 7.
Nuk jam ne dijeni se ka pasur ferkime te pakten ne nivelin qe e njohim ne ballkaniket.
Ne mesin e atyre gjuheve dhe pakicave ishte edhe shqipja.Natyrisht meriten per kete nuk e kane emigrantet e vales se fundit por ata te moçmit qe vendit te adoptimit i dhane shume por pa alienuar asnjehere vetite dhe karakteristikat e tyre arberore.
Keta njerez meritojne respekt dhe admirim.

Por une ne veten time nuk kam sesi te mos ndjej nje stime edhe per Kombin e Madh Italian qe kesaj pakice rreth 200.000 banoresh t'ju jape respektin qe meriton.
Nuk jam ne dijeni qe ka pasur ndonje levizje irredentiste shqiptaresh,apo lufte kunder asimilimit te shqiptareve te ketyre trevave.
Kjo eshte nje cilesi e kombeve te medhenj.Ne perberjen e nje kombi apo shteti ka gjithmone pakica qe i perkasin nje kombi tjeter.Merita eshte qe kesaj pjese t'i jepet respekti i duhur.Keta duhet te ndihen pjestare te plote dhe krenare te kombit apo shtetit ku bejne pjese.Ketyre pakicave duhet t'ju behet e ditur se duhet te shnderrohen ne Ura Lidhese ndermjet dy popujve.
Nje Komb i Madh ketyre pakicave i'u jep ate qe ketyre te fundit iu gezon shpirtin;perdorimin e gjuhes dhe etnosit te tyre.Te mos denigrohen por te respektohen.
Po te ndiqet nje politike e tille me pakicen greke dhe pakicezen maqedone apo ate serbe mendoj se rezultatet do te ishin pozitive per Shtetet Shqiptare.


harmonies
Anetar i ri
Posts: 35
(2/17/02 1:26:39 pm)
Reply | Edit | Del  Re: Space Ace dhe I thjeshti
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Nese une nuk shoh te perfaqesuara interesat e mia ne mendimet qe juve shprehni, une padyshim qe rezervoj te drejten per t'i etiketuar keto mendime si mosperfillese (karshi meje). Nese ato bien ndesh me interesat e mia une mund t'i cilesoj ato dashakeqe(karshi meje). Nese keto mendime anashkalojne e i kundervihen interesave te nje grupi me te madh njerezish, si psh te nje populli te tere, atehere ato mund fare mire te etiketohen tradhetare. Mendimet e juaja mund te jene brilante per mireqenien e juaj personale dhe te familjes tuaj (sepse perndryshe do te mund t'ju etiketoja "me aftesi te kufizuara mendore") po ashtu edhe te nje klani qe juve perfaqesoni, por me habit paturpesia me te cilen prisni qe t'ju duartokasin njerezit qe mendojne se mjerimin e kane dhurate nga nje largpamesi e tille e pamohueshme sikurse ju shprehni ne postin tuaj. Eshte e vertete se -shaj sa ne nje krah e ne tjetrin- nuk eshte aspak shprehje e atdhedashurise, sikurse nuk eshte shprehje e atdhedashurise tolerimi i hajduteve e tradhetareve ne emer te nje te ardhme te ndritur (propagande socialiste-komuniste?) Njerezit kane nje jete dhe duan ta jetojne ate me dinjitetin qe i jep te qenurit ne tokat e tyre stergjyshore. Juve thoni : pra te jemi bere te denje per familjen evropiane. Nese doni nje fakt, po ju jap nje: Komunistet zevendesuan krenarine e kombit e ajken e qytetarise me njerez qe te vetmen aftesi qe kane eshte te projektojne inferioritetin e tyre (sikurse juve zoteri beni) ku e si te munden. Kombin nuk e bejne te madh mendimet tuaja ekzistencialiste e per te ardhur keq. 

vlora67
Moderator
Posts: 52
(2/17/02 8:31:20 pm)
Reply | Edit | Del  universitetet tona dhe nacionalizmi shqiptar
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Se pari dua t'ju bej thirrje moderatoreve qe te perpiqen t'i drejtojne diskutimet drejt temes. Ndryshe keto forume behen terkuze dhe nuk merret vesh me perse flitet. 

Anton, ndihma per universitetet shqiptare eshte nje ide e shkelqyer. Dhe universitetet tona kane shume nevoje per mjaft gjera. Te mos harrojme se cdo gje fillon tek shkolla. 

Megjithate pengesa me e madhe per te ndihmuar universitetet tona jane pikerisht universitet tona. Shumica e tyre jane mbushur me njerez medioker e te paafte. Sidomos keto universitetet "e reja". Pikerisht njerez te tille nuk duan ndihme se ndihen te kercenuar. Une kete e them nga pervoja ime personale. 

Megjithate, kushdo qe ka ndonje ide apo project per universitet shqiptare (perfshi edhe Kosoven e Maqedonine) ju lutem me vini ne dijeni edhe mua. 

Pershendetje,

Vlora 

Space Ace
Anetar i ri
Posts: 12
(2/18/02 3:38:08 am)
Reply | Edit | Del  Re: harmonies...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Te me falesh harmonies, ndoshta e kam nga inferioriteti intelektual, apo akoma nuk me ka dale gjumi mire, po te them te drejten nuk e mora vesh pothuaj fare se cfare kishe ndermend te thoje. 
Pikesepari, mendimet dhe interesat e tua nuk i njoh, dhe aq me pak me interesojne, po nuk e kuptova se ku i kunderviheshin mendimet e mia interesave te nje grupi njerezish (e aq me teper nje populli te tere).
Pikesedyti, nuk kerkova duartrokitje nga askush, se kjo nuk eshte as tribune politike dhe as vend per rrahje gjoksi duke kerkuar merita. Ky eshte nje vend ku, teorikisht, gjithkush qe e sheh te arsyeshme, jep mendimet e veta, por praktikisht eshte kthyer ne nje forum ku me shume shahet se sa mendohet...
Pikesetreti, jam lodhur duke degjuar etiketime "socialiste-komuniste" etj etj etj, te thena nga njerez qe ose e kane fjalorin te kufizuar, ose vetem ne nje vrime dine t'i bien fyellit.
Kaq
ju lutem me sqaroni se ku jane ndesh mendimet e mia me interesat e nje populli
pershendetje 

harmonies
Anetar i ri
Posts: 36
(2/18/02 10:10:38 am)
Reply | Edit | Del  Re: Space Ace
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Nuk ka se si te integrohet nje vend pa infrastrukture e pa organizim efikas ne Evrope. Nese mendon se integrimi ne Evrope zgjidh problemet, mund te them se te tjeret mendojne se duhet te zgjidhen problemet para se te integrohesh ne Evrope.(ketu po flas per problemet ekonomike) Ne kete respekt nese duhet vene qerrja para kalit apo kali para qerres kerkon te jesh mire i zgjuar nga gjumi. Perqenderimi i vemendjes diku tjeter ne hapsire por jo aty ku problemi real eshte, ne qeverisjen e deshtuar komuniste prej 60+5 vjetesh, eshte nje praktike e njohur socialiste-komuniste-hajduteske. Juve jeni vecse nje percues-sigurisht intelektual teorik- i saj. Juve thoni:
politikanet e tjere shqiptare kudo, per momentin duhet te merren me bashkimin shpirteror, kulturor de facto te te gjithe shqiptareve, pra te merren me ceshtje qe i kane ne dore, dhe jo te lodhen duke bertitur e bere deklarata mbi disa ceshtje qe nuk kane asnje lloj vlere (deklaratat), pikerisht sepse nuk kane gje ne dore.
Une do te thoja se pikerisht kete gje nuk kane ne dore politikanet, bashkimin shpirteror e kulturor shqiptar, i cili duan s'duan ata eshte tendence natyrore. Prandaj sipas jush ata per momentin duhet te shkojne me leje.
Mesa duket gjersa te bashkohet edhe Shqiperia me Evropen (apo Evropa me Shqiperine) ata nuk do te kene gje ne dore, pervecse te rrjepin fukarenjte dhe te japin deklarata - pa vlere - sikurse ajo e Nanos ne Krete, qe duket e - pa vlere - edhe kur e permend Milosevici ne Haage. Llogjike qe funksionon si nje piramide: vidh sot (komunistet, greket) dhe leje kolapsin per neser (ne kurrizin e popullit shqiptar, nen emrin e perpjekjeve per integrim Evropian). 
P.S.
etiketime "socialiste-komuniste" etj etj etj, te thena nga njerez qe ose e kane fjalorin te kufizuar, ose vetem ne nje vrime dine t'i bien fyellit. 
Me te vertete, argetuesit e mire i bien fyellit ne te gjitha vrimat. Une nuk jam nje nga ta. 

Space Ace
Anetar i ri
Posts: 13
(2/18/02 12:12:49 pm)
Reply | Edit | Del  Re Harmonies...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Nuk jam aspak dakord qe politikanet shqiptare nuk e kane fare ne dore bashkimin kulturor-shpirteror te shqiptareve. Nuk thashe se me nje fjale te tyre u bashkuam dhe hajt rruga e mbare, por thashe se perpjekjet duhet t'i perqendrojne ne kete drejtim. Kur them perpjekje nenkuptoj nisma institucionale te mirefillta ne te gjithe fushat, duke filluar nga fusha e arsimit, letersise, shkences, duke kerkuar t'i koordinojne punet, e jo te punojne gjithsecili ne hesap te vet. Si mund te pretendohet te kete bashkim te shpejte shqiptar, kur politikanet nga te 37 anet e kufirit kane muaj pa ja pare fytyren njeri-tjetrit? Si mund te pretendohet bashkrendimi i puneve, kur edhe shkencetaret dhe kerkuesit e ndryshem sa ne nje ane e ne nje tjeter as nuk e njohin njeri-tjetrin, e jo me te punojne bashke? Nga mund te dali bashkimi i kombit, kur akademiket shqiptare(RSH dhe ata kosovare e shqiptaro-maqedonas) nuk jane mbledhur nje here per te nxjerre qofte edhe piketat e asaj qe me te madhe trumbetojme si "Ceshtje Shqiptare" por qe ne fakt pikerisht nga mungesa e memorandumeve dhe punes se perbashket kerkimore ka bere qe te huajt mos t'ja kene idene kesaj ceshtjeje shqiptare(dhe jo vetem te huajt). Si shembull po ju them qe nje here me ra rasti te shoh nje memorandum te hershem te akademise Serbe (ne fakt ishte vetem nje konspekt jo i zgjeruar), dhe pashe qe ceshtja shqiptare trajtohej gjere e gjate, ndersa punimet e akademise shqiptare per ceshtjen Serbe, jane disa pamflete dhe broshura, qe nuk po dua ti quaj qesharake...
Por une them se ky bashkepunim nuk duhet kryer ne menyre sporadike, por duhet te kete nje baze institucionale te plote, pra ku hyjne ne loje politikanet.
persa i perket deklaratave pa vlere, ketu kisha ndemend deklarata te disa politikaneve qe i kane vene qellim vetes )dhe biles ne nje hark te shkurter kohor e cilesojne fakt te kryer) bashkimin de jure te trojeve shqiptare, keto jane pikerisht deklaratat e pavlera (sipas meje, kuptohet).
ndersa per integrimin ne Evrope, nuk thashe qe po u be, mbaruan hallet tona, por po them qe nqse duam te gezojme bashkim kombetar duhet t'i kthehemi punes per prosperitet te gjithe bashke, gje qe do te sillte perparimin ekonomik dhe ndoshta sa me shpejt hyrjen ne Evrope (kuptohet, me sa me shpejt nuk nenkuptoj as 1 as 5 vjet).

----------


## Anton

Ipari
Anetar i ri
Posts: 36
(2/24/02 1:47:37 pm)
Reply | Edit | Del  Re: kombi i madh
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Me kete qe ke thene ketu e ke vulosur kombesine tende i thjeshti!!
Une ne fakt te kam dyshuar se je grek qe kur te kam lexuar per here te pare po hajt mo thoja ka edhe shqiptare qe jane budallenj si ata qe i shkojne mbrapa Janullatusit.

Shqiptaret nuk jane komb i madh sa kohe qe i lejne greket te bejne pershesh ne Shqiperi. Dhe ti paske merak se shqiptaret nuk qenkan komb i madh pasi nuk e paskan zyrtarizuar gjuhen greke!! Po le me kaq po tregohesh aq genjeshtar dhe i paskrupullt sa mendon se ketu ka kaq injorante te medhenj sa qe te besojne qe Italianet pasken zyrtarizuar gjuhen shqipe krahas asaj italiane. 
Pervec kesaj dua te them se nuk ka minoritet ne bote qe te kete patur aq te drejta sa ka dhe ka patur minoriteti grek ne Shqiperi. Vitori Curi ne kohen e Enver Hoxhes, ka qene nenkryetare e Kuvendit Popullor pa permendur me qindra te tjere minoritare qe kishin okupuar jo vetem Tiranen por ishin punesuar edhe ne Veri te Shqiperise ku Enveri (autori i librit "Dy popuj miq" pas vdekjes) nuk i lejonte verioret te shkolloheshin por i mbante injorante qe te sundoheshin me kollaj nga njerezit qe nuk kishin as meshiren me te vogel ndaj shqiptareve vendas. 
Me thuaj ne nje vend te botes qe nje popullsi qe perfaqeson jo me shume se 2.5% te popullates ka nje post ministri dhe disa zevendesministra ne qeveri?
Cili vend demokratik i botes e ka bere kete?
Pastaj pse nuk te vete mendja te flasesh per demokratizimin e Greqise qe jo vetem nuk i njeh shqiptaret dhe pronat e tyre ne Cameri ( ne fakt eshte i cilesuar si vendi i dyte terrorist ne bote) por e ka mohuar dhe e mohon teresisht ceshtjen came?

Apo Shqiperia duhet te behet komb akoma me "i madh" qe te shtrije kufijte e minoritetit deri ne Shkumbin, te futet Greqishtja gjuhe zyrtare per te gjithe shqiptaret, te mbillet vendi me kisha ortodoxe edhe atje ku ortodoxet as nuk kane shkelur ndonjehere, pa le jetuar!
Lexo librin e Zotit Hysamedin Feraj "Skice e mendimit politik shqiptar" Tirane 1998, dhe shiko se sa i madh eshte kombi shqiptar.
Shiko se kush e ka udhehequr Shqiperine per 50 vjet, dhe pastaj eja e na bej propogande greke ne forumin shqiptar, dhe na fol per kulture vlera dhe qytetari te madhe.
Do te doja qe bashkeatdhetaret e mi te reagonin me kulture dhe gjakftohtesi ndaj ketyre problemeve jetike per ne. shqiptaret.
Zoti e shpetofte kombin tim..se ne kemi marre fund 

Edited by: Ipari at: 2/24/02 1:57:28 pm

i thjeshti
Deputet
Posts: 131
(2/25/02 3:18:43 pm)
Reply | Edit | Del  kombit i lipsen individe te kthjedhet.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 ipari shkruan:
"Me kete qe ke thene ketu e ke vulosur kombesine tende i thjeshti!!
Une ne fakt te kam dyshuar se je grek qe kur te kam lexuar per here te pare po hajt mo thoja ka edhe shqiptare qe jane budallenj si ata qe i shkojne mbrapa Janullatusit."
-------
Natyrisht qe ti kur e ke zografuar postimin tend ke qene nen efektin e sustancave çudiberese pasiqe ben nje pohim te tille.

Une per ty mendoj se je djale i mire por je pak çakmak.Je tipik i djelmoçave shqiptare,atyreve qe fjalen e fundit e thone te paren.
Supozoj se ti ne amjentet qe frekuenton nga diskutimet del gjithmone i zemeruar,pasi me siguri nxehesh shpejt,skuqesh ne fytyre,adrenalina te ngjitet ne maximum,gjaku te qarkullon shpejt,zemra te rreh fort.
Te gjitha t'a erresojne forcen e llogjikes,t'a mjegullojne shikimin,t'a irritojne psiken.
Te gjitha keto te shtyjne vetem qe ti te thuash sa me pare ate qe mendon per momentin,pa ditur seç thua dhe pa e peshuar mire.
Edhe une te kam vene re pikerisht sepse shfaqje keto simptoma por kam pasur mendimin se diskutimi neper forume do te te beje mire per shume gjera nje nga te cilat duhet te jete fitimi Etikes se Diskutimit.çpluhuros ndonje traktat te I.Kant rreth kesaj.
Nga ty me trasmetohet pershtypja se jeton per te persekutuar te tjeret.Keshtu benin gjuetaret e shtrigave ne mesjete.Keshtu benin sigurimsat.
Kam pershtypjen se ti je nga ata qe fyen policin pse te ve gjobe po te shkelesh kodin rrugor.
Ti kur diskuton e shikon bashkbiseduesin venger dhe drejt e ne sy dhe po te kete mendim diferent me tendin ti me gjithe gjasat je gati te hysh ne konflikt me te.Natyrisht keshtu nuk fiton nje reputacion te mire.
Dhe meqenese gati gjithmone ne diskutim je shume i trazur kjo te shtyn te nxjerresh konkluzione shume larg te vertetes siç mund te jete psh.qe nje katundari nga veriu t'i thuash grek.
Pra ne kete moment nuk ke qene i zoti te individualizosh asnje nga karakteristikat socio-etno-fetaro-linguistike qe keto treva i dallon.

Ka ardhur koha qe edhe ti te fitosh pak pergjegjesi pasi edhe Ti je anetar i kombit shqiptar.Veprimet dhe mendimet e tua te matura jane shume te vlefshme per te gjithe.
Po te jesh edhe ti i urte,i matur,i arsyetueshem do ta shikosh se sa shume do te shtohet mesatarja e mendimit shqiptar ne teresi.Kontribo qe te mos e ulesh se paku kete mesatare.
Edhe ji pak me modest ne zgjedhjen e nickut " I Pari ".Edhe ketu mund te mesosh.
Ti mos lufto me te ngjashmit e tu por shiko te ecesh sa me perpara.

Me te mira nga i thjeshti.






Space Ace
Anetar i ri
Posts: 14
(2/26/02 7:43:18 am)
Reply | Edit | Del  Re: ipari dhe i thjeshti...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Perseri po dalin disa fjale qe une i thashe edhe me lart, per menyren e te diskutuarit, intolarancen, dhe sidomos, ne kete rast, per daljen nga tema. Nuk me duket ky diskutim eshte vendi per te bere polemika, prandaj do t'ju lutesha juve (edhe te tjereve, kuptohet), qe sqarimet dhe replikat t'i jepni ne nje diskutim tjeter ne kete forum, kurse ketu te perpiqeni ti permbaheni temes...
pershendetje 

Ipari
Anetar i ri
Posts: 37
(2/26/02 1:38:11 pm)
Reply | Edit | Del  Re: kombit i lipsen individe te kthjedhet.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Me vjen keq qe e keni banalizuar repliken duke u futur ne fyerje personale duke perdorur terminologji qe ndoshta edhe nuk ja dini kuptimin e plote!!, pasi nuk besoj se ju jeni ne gjendje te gjykoni karakterin tim. Ajo qe me ben pershtypje eshte qe duke u marre me etiketime te karakterit tim keni dale fare nga tema...po kjo eshte e kuptueshme sepse me sa duket nuk keni patur argumenta bindese te pergjigjegjeni per pikat qe une kam prekur ne repliken time. Une nuk dua dhe nuk me takon te merrem me personalitetin tend se kjo del jashte temes qe po diskutojme dhe mbi te gjitha jashte normave te edukates dhe etikes time personale.

Me gjithe "piperin" dialektor qe jeni munduar te perdorni per ta shitur veten katundar veriu..dua te them qe keni deshtuar qe ne titull!!


Edited by: Ipari at: 2/26/02 1:46:05 pm

i thjeshti
Deputet
Posts: 135
(2/26/02 2:33:16 pm)
Reply | Edit | Del  ipari
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Ipari fillimisht shkruan:

"Me kete qe ke thene ketu e ke vulosur kombesine tende i thjeshti!!
Une ne fakt te kam dyshuar se je grek qe kur te kam lexuar per here te pare po hajt mo thoja ka edhe shqiptare qe jane budallenj si ata qe i shkojne mbrapa Janullatusit."


Ipari perseri shkruan:

Une nuk dua dhe nuk me takon te merrem me personalitetin tend se kjo del jashte temes qe po diskutojme dhe mbi te gjitha jashte normave te edukates dhe etikes time personale.
-------------------

Perseri bie lehtesisht ne kontradikte pasi INKOHERENCA dhe NXITIMI jane pikat tuaja te forta.Une personin tend nuk e kam cikur asnjehere.Je ti "i pari" qe e ke nisur.
Akoma ti vazhdon te ushqehesh me stereotipat e gatuar paraprakisht dhe duke vepruar keshtu SENSI YT KRITIK eshte intoksikuar.
Kush gabon meson dhe jam i bindur se ti do te behesh dijetar.

Na nis ndonje email.


Edited by: i thjeshti at: 2/26/02 2:47:47 pm

anton1as
i Djathte
Posts: 1313
(2/27/02 5:17:43 am)
Reply | Edit | Del  Re: ipari
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Me duket se po lodheni me shume se duhet.

I thjeshte nuk me duket se pakicat ne RSH jane te diskriminuara.
Mendoj se duhet te kene te gjithe te drejtat sipas standarteve europiane.
Por ne nuk duhet te harrojme dicka:
Nje nga principet e politikes sone te jashteme duhet te jete ai i reprocitetit. Sidomos me shtetet fqinje.

Ne po diskutojme permbi nacionalizmin dhe besoj se jemi te gjithe dakort se shqiptaret nuk kane qene kurre nacionalista ne kurriz te fqinjeve perkundrazi.

Bashkimi shpirteror te shqiptareve eshte kusht nevojshem per bashkimin faktik te tyre.

Pra pa bashkim shpirteror nuk mund te kete bashkim faktik.

Une nuk jam dakort me tezen :

meqe nuk jemi te zot te bashkohemi sot , te perpiqemi te hyne ne europe e pastaj bashkohemi automatikisht.

Ne duhet te perpiqemi per te dyja.

Por mbi te gjitha duhet te perpiqemi te bashkohemi.

Per kete nuk na duhen kritere te vendosura nga te tjere.


Pershedetje,

Anton! 

illiriani01
Anetar i respektuar
Posts: 90
(3/19/02 11:04:42 pm)
Reply | Edit | Del  nacionalizmi eshte kombetarizmi
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 nuk kane faj disa qe nacionalizmi iu duket si shovinizmi, sepse e kishin qellimin ta zhduknin per gjysemshekulli, duke e vuar nen internacionalizmin proletar, duke mos kuptuar kurre qe nacionalizmi eshte kombetarizmi yt!

Nacionalist do te thote te jeshe kombetar, e nese nuk je kombetar nuk je as nderkombetar (internacionalist), per ae arsye edhe disa ketu po keqkuptohen panevoje, jo i pari i te mbramve jo i tjheshti etj., qe ketu tema eshte e kjarte dhe nese ke fuqi njohurish te thuash dicka te re thuaje, perndryshe lexoni tjeret qe kane pervoje!

Ti nese nuk je nacionalist, nuk je as shqiptar, por je internaconalist proletar! Zgjedhe:1 apo 2.

Gjuha shqipe si zyrtarizim ne Itali, eshte sukses i arberesheve edhe i mergates se re shqiptare atje tok, ku sot atje kemi profesore te dalluar te Shqipes.

Per ate qe kerkon zyrtarizimin e greqishtes ne Shqiperi,
me pare te kerkoj zyrtarizimin e Shqipes ne Greqi, e tevona te na tregoj prralla greke ketu.

Bashkimi shpirteror shqiptar ekziston ne te gjitha trevat shqiptare, por qe duhet te jetesohet sa me shume, te lidhen ato hallka qe na i keputen te huajt dhe vetem ideja nacionaliste e secilit shqiptari, ofron bashkimin e vertete!

Permbajuni temes dhe kontribuoni aqe sa dini e mundeni
ne te mire te nacionalizmit shqiptar, sepse jemi ne forum shqiptar!

Nacionalist domethene Kombetar! 

illiriani01
Anetar i respektuar
Posts: 91
(3/19/02 11:07:19 pm)
Reply | Edit | Del  nacionalizmi eshte kombetarizmi
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 nuk kane faj disa qe nacionalizmi iu duket si shovinizmi, sepse e kishin qellimin ta zhduknin per gjysemshekulli, duke e vuar nen internacionalizmin proletar, duke mos kuptuar kurre qe nacionalizmi eshte kombetarizmi yt!

Nacionalist do te thote te jeshe kombetar, e nese nuk je kombetar nuk je as nderkombetar (internacionalist), per ae arsye edhe disa ketu po keqkuptohen panevoje, jo i pari i te mbramve jo i tjheshti etj., qe ketu tema eshte e kjarte dhe nese ke fuqi njohurish te thuash dicka te re thuaje, perndryshe lexoni tjeret qe kane pervoje!

Ti nese nuk je nacionalist, nuk je as shqiptar, por je internaconalist proletar! Zgjedhe:1 apo 2.

Gjuha shqipe si zyrtarizim ne Itali, eshte sukses i arberesheve edhe i mergates se re shqiptare atje tok, ku sot atje kemi profesore te dalluar te Shqipes.

Per ate qe kerkon zyrtarizimin e greqishtes ne Shqiperi,
me pare te kerkoj zyrtarizimin e Shqipes ne Greqi, e tevona te na tregoj prralla greke ketu.

Bashkimi shpirteror shqiptar ekziston ne te gjitha trevat shqiptare, por qe duhet te jetesohet sa me shume, te lidhen ato hallka qe na i keputen te huajt dhe vetem ideja nacionaliste e secilit shqiptari, ofron bashkimin e vertete!

Permbajuni temes dhe kontribuoni aqe sa dini e mundeni
ne te mire te nacionalizmit shqiptar, sepse jemi ne forum shqiptar!

Nacionalist domethene Kombetar! 

i thjeshti
Deputet
Posts: 168
(3/20/02 2:31:34 pm)
Reply | Edit | Del  akoma mbi nacionalizmin shqiptar.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Me te drejte ketu u zhvilluan keqkuptime.
Ato qe thashe une mbi kombin e madh i perkasin ketij te fundit dhe jo kombit shqiptar qe si gjithe kombet ballkanase nuk eshte "i madh".
Duket fare qarte nga diskutimet tona ketu se ne nuk i perkasim nje kombi te madh.
Sipas rradakes time nje komb i madh eshte ai qe me kohen ka krijuar nje qender graviteti.Kjo qender terheq dhe mban afer saj,pra ne orbiten e saj,te gjitha pjeset e saj formuese.
Te gjithe perberesit e ketij kombi i mbajne syte dhe mendjen nga kjo qender dhe nuk sugjestionohen aspak nga ç'ngjet perreth.Madje shume nga keta mund te jene larg por duke qene se forca magnetike e kesaj Qendre eshte e forte i terheq gjithmone dhe i mban lidhur.

Fatkeqesisht ne shqiperi nuk egziston nje e tille.
Shqiptaret shpesh kane ndryshuar gjithçka,bile edhe substanciale siç mund te jete feja,etj.
Jo vetem kaq por edhe ne politiken shqiptare te çfaredolloj kohe shqiptaret nuk ka pasur asgje qe t'i bashkoje.Shpesh kane bashvepruar me te tjeret ne dem te vete shqiperise dhe te ngjashmeve te tyre.

Pra une jam i mendimit qe shqiptaret kane akoma per t'u bere komb i madh.
Asnjehere nuk eshte vone.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Dita

I nderuar

Lexova posten tuaj dhe mendimet qe keni shprehur ne te ne lidhje me temen e shtruar. 

Ato i permbahen asaj e prandaj per kete nuk mund te terheq verejtje, *POR NUK MUND TE PRANOJ* qe ju te filloni e ta mbyllni kete mesazh me nje pershendetje raciste.


Nese ju deshironi te punoni per ceshtjen shqiptare atehere nuk ju takon qe ta rrezikoni ate me ekstremizma si nazizmi dhe ajo qe ka mbetur gjalle prej tij.

Pa asnje lloj dyshimi forma te tilla e demtojne ceshtjen shqiptare, mjafton te kujtosh ata fqinjet "fort te dashur" qe kemi, serbe e greke, qe do ta permendnin ne favorin e tyre.


E di qe as do te mund t'ju ndryshoj mendje perderisa e identifikoni veten me kete emer, por *JU KERKOJ QE TE EDITONI mesazhin*, te ndryshoni pershendetjen ne fillim dhe mbylljen e tij dhe te hiqni Link-un qe keni vendosur.

*Nese nuk e beni, une do te nderhyj ne posten tuaj duke i edituar une.*

Shprehje te tilla jane te palejueshme per nje forum te hapur, demokratik sic ka deshmuar te jete forumi Albasoul-Shqiptar.

Dhe nuk bejne pjese ne pershtypjen time per forcen e madhe te nacionalizmit perendimor qe ka arritur te mbijetoje dhe te jete i forte sot e kesaj dite duke lene menjane format e rrezikshme ekstremiste.


Beni sa me pare ndryshimin!

----------


## harmonies

*LOKJA*(_ NDRE MJEDA_ )


  E n'balkue mbaruene lulet,
 shurdhe a'vendi e shpija tyte;
 jo, me Loken nji e dyte
 neper shpi ma nuk u gjet.

 Vetun zbardh e vetun erret
 me krye n'hi e shuemja plake;
 nji dore krande me i ba flake,
 permbi voter kush s'ja qet.

 E disprohet me vetvedi
 qi nuk bani kurrnji djale;
 sot e reja i kish dale
 bashke me drite per dru ne shpat.

 Kish mbajte zjarrmin ndeze mbi voter,
 ia kish njome njat buke e mjera
 edhe lokja me gjith tjera
 kishte dale me petka n'shtat.

 Kish shkue motin si prendvera
 me ndoj femije tu 'e kalamendun,
 ishte knaqe tui e permendun
 tash e tash ferishta n'djep.

 e disprohet ke i ve mendja
 ore e cas te Trina e shkreta!
 ia lype mordes n'akime t'veta,
 por mizorja nuk ja nep.

 U shty vjeshta e krizantemi
 vetun vorreve lulzon;
 lande e pyje, gjith ku kemi
 tui fry veri po i cungon.

 Ndron prej dimnit landa veshen
 e leshon gjeth qi para pat;
 e, per mshire, duhite qe ndeshen,
 ia cojne t'vorfnit me i ba shtrat.

 Bite bor e fryte veri,
 tui cue akull per gjith vis;
 nalt orteku ushton per mneri,
 tue fundue cetine e lis.

 Me dy cokla n'voter plaka
 rri gjith naten e vajton,
 rri me duer kah ndezet flaka,
 porsi nieri kur uron.

 E shikjon nji drit t'venitun
 vron pasqyren e jetes s'vet,
 e larg Morden tui kositun
 e kujton e prane e thret,

 U ndie 'i fryme permbrenda shpijet,
 porsi ere qe vjen pa shkas;
 e n'at muzg, nji vegim hijet
 Lokes n'voter lete ju qas:

 permbi plaken krahet i uli
 e ngryke t'shuemen e shtrengoi;
 e buzet t'shpulpueme n'balle ia nguli,
 u ndal drita e ajo mbaroi.

----------


## demir

Pershendetje Shqipetar Ne Vecanti Antonin. Me Vjen Keq Qe Nuk Kisha Mundesi Qe Te Lexoja Te Gjitha Shkrimet; Por Disa Qe Lexova Mjaftuan Per Mua. Ne Kishim  Anton Qeten;  Qe Pajtoi Qindra Qindra Gjaqe Ne Kosov .por Ty Anton Do Te Quaja Bashkimi Forumit .dhe Urime Per Temen Patriotike Qe Ke Hapur Sepse Njerez Si Ti Me Te Vertet I Ndihmojn Shum Jo Vetem Forumit Por Dhe Qeshtjes Ton Kombetare Se Nuk Jan Te Paket Ata Qe Lexojn Shkrimet Tua.    Rroft Shqiperia Etnike

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

Nacionalizmi shqiptar eshte ne nje gjendje te vajtueshme. Varferia, indiferentizmi, papjekuria e shume nacionalisteve, dhe xhihadi anti-nacionalist i elitave intelektuale perben nje kercenim serioz per kete rryme.

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Cka nenkupton ti me kete 'xhihadi anti-nacionalist', se nuk e kam te qarte?

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

> Cka nenkupton ti me kete 'xhihadi anti-nacionalist', se nuk e kam te qarte?


Ka disa studiues Shqiptare qe kane sulmuar seriozisht themelin e nacionalizmit Shqiptar. Kete e bejne thjesht per arsye se ata vertet besojne qe nacionalizmi shqiptar eshte i demshem.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Hyllien

Mire qe je kundra luftrave si paqesor i madh, po edhe kundra formave nacionalizmit qenke? 
Hajde hajde

----------


## Albin

Ose me nacionalizmin ose me globalizimin dy rruge ka.
Viva la revolucione.(lol)

----------


## Clauss

> Viva la revolucione.(lol)


hasta la vittoria siempre!   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

> Ka disa studiues Shqiptare qe kane sulmuar seriozisht themelin e nacionalizmit Shqiptar. Kete e bejne thjesht per arsye se ata vertet besojne qe nacionalizmi shqiptar eshte i demshem.


Po, nuk po e kuptoj se pse po e fut fjalen Xhihad ne te. Jo qe po e coj ne sfera te fese kete muhabet, po xhihadi nuk eshte lufte, apo sulm sic po perceptohet gjithmone ne Perendim, po eshte perpjekje e nje muslimani qe te mos harroje detyrat e tij si besimtar, e qe t'i mbetet i devotshem Zotit. 

Disa e kane marre kete fjale dhe e kane kthyer ne 'perpjekje e armatosur', dhe tani bile i thone 'holy war'. Nje musliman i vertete e di dallimin mes Jihad qe eshte perpjekja per devotshmeri, dhe luftes, qofte ajo edhe per ceshtje te shenjta. Lufte te shenjte nuk ka sic propagandohet anembane Perendimit, e sic disa te shkrete ne Boten muslimane, qe te paedukuar e te painformuar edhe e pranojne; ka lufte per ceshtje te shenjta per nje grup apo popull, po kjo nuk dmth se lufta eshte e shenjte. Clirimi i X vendi mund te jete ceshtje e shenjte per Y popull, po lufta me te cilen arrihet ajo gje nuk eshte domosdo e shenjte. Nejse se dola nga tema, dhe s'po te mbaj leksione morali, po thjesht, desha te dija se ne cfare konteksti e ke perdorur.

Tani t'i kthehem temes. 

Nacionalizmi si nacionalizem eshte i mire gjithmone. Mirepo, cdo gje me mase. Nacionalizmi i tepert eshte shkaku numer nje i lufterave te panevojshme dhe zenies ne kurth te nje populli, qe enderron per koherat e 'lavdishme' te veta qe kane ndodhur ndoshta para 1000 apo 2000 vitesh. Keshtu ndodh me shkijet (serbet, per ata qe s'e njohin ate fjale), keshtu me malazezet - qe tani s'e fundmi e kane lene krejt kete - keshtu edhe me shume tjere. 

Nacionalizmi si levizje me duket fenomen shume me i mire dhe pozitiv, se nacionalizmi individual. Sepse levizja ka nje lloj organizimi, dhe mundet te kontrolloje sadopak edhe efektin e atij nacionalizmi: psh. Lidhja e Prizrenit ishte nje levizje nacionaliste dhe pame qe asnje e keqe nuk na erdh nga ajo, dhe kjo duke ju falemnderuar faktit se ishte e organizuar si levizje nacionaliste, e nuk i ishte lene ne dore individeve, po kishte nje hierarki. 

Lidhja e Prizrenit kishte caqe te ndryshme nga sot, kuptohet, po kjo s'dmth se s'duhet te kete nje baze apo nje themel te nacionalizmit qe do te koordinoje punet. Nacionalizmi te shqiptaret si komb ne gjitha trojet, diku eshte me i larte, diku me i ulte, po ne pergjithesi eshte ne gjendje te mjerueshme. Kjo ndodh sepse nuk ka nje fuqi inspiruese mbrapa atij nacionalizmi; nje figure si Abdyl Frasheri qe ishte fuqia shtytese e Lidhjes se Prizrenit, pervec fuqise ideologjike, do ta kishte edhe ate morale dhe intelektuale, ta mbante kete levizje gjalle, te forte, po para se te gjithash, edhe ne kontroll.

----------


## Brari

Ne se jeni ne tren dikund a ne nje traget dhe pran jush ndodhet nje njeri i cili ju prezantohet si Gjerman ose Anglez natyrshem ju ngjallet nje si far respekti karshi atij personi.. e kjo nuk do ju ndodhe nese personi pran jush thote..Jam nga Moldavia..Rumania apo Estonia..etj..

Mendoni qe keshtu u ndodh te tjereve (te huajve) kur ne u prezantohemi..se jemi nga Shqiperia..Albania ..Albanien.. 
Nje si thartim turinjsh do e shihni tek bashk biseduesi..patjeter..

Kjo eshte Nami.. qe i themi neve..

Pra Kombet kane nje Nam.. ose nje si teneqe te varur mbas shpine..qe e mban cdo pjestar i nje Kombi..

Ne se do takoni nje Gjermane apo Suedeze.. do kapni me dore portofolin ne se i keni aty ca shuka te trasha me euro-Dollare a jo ..ne se Gjermania  a suedezja do ju afrohej ne muhabet.. se helbete..

Ne se prane keni nje Moldave a Kubaneze te Fidelit.. ju do shiqoni a i keni ne xhep do qindarka..ose te "thima" kur thon kosovaret.. sepse ideja eshte se aq duhet te kesh qe ta besh per vehte kubanezo-moldaven..

Te punojme pra qe ta ngreme prestigjin e Kombit tone.. qe te mos na blejne me qindarka..

Te jesh atdhetar..(se nuk po me pelqen fjala Nacionalist.. prej Nacizmit te Hitlerit..) duhet te kesh lexuar te pakten ca faqe nga kryevepra e Letersise Shqiptare " Lahuta e Malcise " e Fishtes..

Te pakten Vjershen " Gjyha Shqype" duhet ta lexoje cdo Shqiptar e jo vec ta lexoje por dhe ta dije permenc.. e jo vec ta dije permenc por dhe ta shijoje ate vjershe te mrekullueshme..

Mjafton dhe kaq..

----------


## Kryeplaku

Nacionalizmi,

eshte preteksti i te varferit, i te shemtuarit, i te cmendurit, i,i,i, kur do ti thote botes se ndryshon nga te tjeret ose se nuk eshte nje hic.

eshte arma e pasanikut, e udheheqesit, e shfrytezuesit qe te bej shumicen te bej ate qe do ai (pakica).

eshte prapambetja e Shqiptarit




Atdhedashuria,

eshte arma e intelektualit, e te zgjuarit, e skeptikut e,e,e,

eshte shenja e politikanit te denje

i mungon Shqiptareve

----------


## Genti267

Eshte mese e vertete  ajo analiza qe i ben Vlora67 shoqerise sone dhe Individualizmit te saj, por ne nuk mund ta pranojme kete te vertete me entuzjazem sepse kjo eshte nje e mete e madhe .
Nje shoqeri e tille nuk mund te formoje kurre nje shtet qe i sherben popullit por anasjelltas,  nje shtet qe ti sherbej pupulli atij.
Dhe eshte e madhe mundesia qe te nxjerri diktatore.
Nje shoqeri e tille nuk mund te organizohet kurre dhe mungesa e oranizimit eshte nje e mete e jona kete te fundit per cudi e veme re edhe ne sport, ne jemi te dalluar ne sportet individuale dhe jemi shume te dobet ne ato kolektive.

----------

